# Low PH test ?



## axl (Jan 18, 2003)

I've been testing my tank on a regular basis, and the last couple of test they have been off the charts. The colour of the water in the test tube turns yellow instead of blue ?? So my chart only shows results for blue like colour. Any idea what yellow is ? i'm guessing 4 or 5 range, but no idea??

troy :rockin:

http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/piranha/


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

That is very acidic. Where are you getting your water from? and are you putting anything (additive) to the water?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

One of the biggest contributor to drop in pH is nutrient build up. yellow means it's acidic, 6.0 or below. at a low pH the hydrogen bonds from ammonia (NH3) dissociates and becomes ammonium. Ammonium is not toxic to fish, but having a pH below 6.4 will disturb the biological filtration. I suggest you perform small gradual water changes until you can get the pH between 6.5-7.5. I also recommend that you add Kent neutral controller or Seachem neutral regulator to prevent pH fluctuations and to keep a constant neutral pH. Takes the guess work out.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

good input chud


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have never had P.H. problems since I discoverd - Proper pH 7.0 from Aquarium pharmaceuticals, INC.
It sets the PH at 7.0, so if you add this when you do water changes the PH will stay at 7.0 (unless you wait too long before changing the water)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If it just started receintly, you may want to insure your test kit is not screwed. I know the ph of my tap water and test it if I get a strange measurement to insure my test kit is still good. Dont know if this makes sense but I just want to insure my old kit is still good.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

CHUD,

I don't reccommend KENT products. They are water down. All the wanna be hardcore saltwater guys love that stuff but true fish keepers use SEACHEM because its the real deal.

SMTT


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to equipment questions.


----------

